# please help. Can not adjust the water level in the skimmer.



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Please ignore

I fixed the problem by making pedestal for now.
The problem was with the water outlet under water
As per manual water level in the sump should be 6" - 10" as long as it not covering the water outlet. I think they mean gate valve. My gate valve is under the water, since I can not have a 10" level in this sump. Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

